# Symbion -- any experience?



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

If you've tried this probiotic, please post your experience...thanks. I'm thinking of trying it but I'd like to hear some feed back from others first. Thanks!the website is Symbionforlife.com


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

I have been using Symbion for over a year and it has helped to decrease # of loose stools. I once ran out of it in April and when I restarted it two weeks later, I had to do so really slowly as it caused D. However, I also take Align and Primal Defense probiotics, so it is hard to isolate the effects of just one of those. Anyway, Symbion has helped but so far none of them has been the miracle I am looking for!Wearyone


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Weary One:Thanks.............I did a search of the board on Symbion and came up with more posts on it. Searching the board for new probiotics to try, and I see that there are quite a number of them. It's good to see people's experiences.


----------

